# just had my gsd and pup stolen



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

some theiving little to**er has stolen my gsd and a pup that was going to be rehomed with emmaj 
they were out in the garden last night and someone has cut the padlock off the 6 foot high gate and nicked them both
im well pi**ed off right now


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Oh no!!

Are they microchipped?

I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now. Have you called the police? I'd call the RSPCA, all the local vets & pet shops too, get signs put up and maybe offering a reward will get them back quicker too?


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

jessie my gsd is chipped 
but the pup was only here till it found a new home so no chip
he was supposed to be going to emmaj tomorrow
have called the police and the rspca
been putting up signs in all the local shops and trees and lampposts all morning
somebody must have been watching the house cos they were only out for a matter of ten mins last night 
went out to let them back in and the gates open and the cut padlock was left on the floor


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

God how upsetting...really hope you get them back.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

God help the people who have stolen them if i ever get my hands on them :bash:

i cant believe the absoloute cheek of some people i really cant 

will keep my eyes open and ears for them steve hun hopefully just hopefully we can get them back safe and well 

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr im so sorry you have been put through this hun


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

crafty said:


> jessie my gsd is chipped
> but the pup was only here till it found a new home so no chip
> he was supposed to be going to emmaj tomorrow
> have called the police and the rspca
> ...


 
you know steve it wouldnt surprise me at all if its someone you know 

have you befriended anyone lately thats shown intrest in the dogs ?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Yeah.. it must be someone you know, because they wouldn't know when the dogs were outside, and to know they needed to cut a padlock and bring the right tools means it was planned.

Is your GSD not the type of dog to bark or bite someone? If she is and she didn't, then maybe she knew them?

I know mine would go absolutely mental if a stranger tried to take her somewhere.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Yeah.. it must be someone you know, because they wouldn't know when the dogs were outside, and to know they needed to cut a padlock and bring the right tools means it was planned.
> 
> Is your GSD not the type of dog to bark or bite someone? If she is and she didn't, then maybe she knew them?
> 
> I know mine would go absolutely mental if a stranger tried to take her somewhere.


 
thats exatly what i was thinking christy 

mine all go mental if anyone stops by the yard even just to talk to them


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Totally agree - someone must have known they were there and your bitch. I cannot imagine that an opportunist would break into your garden with a GSD there, unless they knew the temperament. B*stards is all I can say!

I so hope you can find her and get her back!! You must be gutted as well as p*ssed off!


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

personally i hate gsd (own reasons still bear the scars)but i hate dog theives more i do think it must be some 1 that nows the dog lets face it even the dumbest scumbag wouldnt try take a full grown gsd if they didnt now its temprement would they?


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> you know steve it wouldnt surprise me at all if its someone you know
> 
> have you befriended anyone lately thats shown intrest in the dogs ?


 that hadent even occured to me to be honest
but now that you say it i can see what you mean
jessie can be very protective if she dosent know someone.
if that is the case theres only one person i can think of,
a guy i worked with briefly kept trying to buy her off me.
havent seen him in a while though.
will have to pay him a visit out of the blue just to see.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Sounds very likely - I would get along to see him and look around!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

crafty said:


> that hadent even occured to me to be honest
> but now that you say it i can see what you mean
> jessie can be very protective if she dosent know someone.
> if that is the case theres only one person i can think of,
> ...


 
yeah its a strong possibility that it could be him then as jessie would have had to known the person as i doubt she would have plodded off with a stranger and not made a fuss 

i would just turn up at his house unannounced even if he aint in you would hear them bark if you knock at the door if you do hear them then call the police out straight away


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

im going up now.


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

ok hun let me know how it goes : victory:


----------



## Angelica (Jul 7, 2005)

OMG this is awful,i can't believe people do this kind of thing...i really hope you get them back....could it be that they only took the GSD and the pup then let himself/herself out of the garden once the gate was open...or do you think they took both? People who do this kind of thing deserve stringing up!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

its more likely they took both the pup is only 10wks old steve was bringing him here to me tomorrow 

sorry the damn effin gits have stolen my dog too god help this person if it is him :devil:


----------



## bluetongued (Apr 25, 2007)

I hope it is the guy he is going up to see....

1. he will get them back

2. A dog thief will get what is coming to them for a change.


Good luck (take care)


----------



## *mogwai* (Feb 18, 2008)

is your GSD the type of dog to wander off? coz i'm thinking maybe they were only after the pup but the adult wandered off coz the gate was open. just a thought.

had another thought as well, on the news today they said that a pup GSD was stolen & i'm sure it was west yorkshire. the pup was 12 weeks old & was being trained to be a police dog, he was stolen from the puppy walker's garden. 

could be some chav k:censor:bhead had a busy night last night.


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

This is terrible hope you both find out where they are and that they're safe and well.


----------



## shelley_draven (Jul 5, 2008)

That's terrible, i hope you get them back ASAP. Have you rung around all of the smaller rehoming centres?


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

:cussing::cussing:F**king C**nting b**terds i love my GSD's and if any one nicked them i really could hunt them down and beat the living s**t out of them that much be terible luckly my dogs wont let people in the house lol

i can not belive people they need the crap kiked out of them :cussing::cussing:

Josh


----------



## marthaMoo (May 4, 2007)

You could do with contacting Dog Lost

DogLost

They will then contact all the volunteers in your area to help keep an eye out for them and will flyer the area. They have a very good sucess rate at getting dogs back.

Good luck!


----------



## ceratogyrus (Mar 4, 2008)

to be honest this GSD must be well not much of a GSD if it let someone steel it. i have kept and trained schutzhund in GSDs and believe no one would get near my garden with intent of steeling anything.


----------



## labmad (Sep 23, 2007)

Steve

get me as much detail as poss about BOTH dogs, as you prob know I run my own dog walking business all over calderdale, and quite a few people know me in many areas, so I will ask around for you and keep my eyes n ears open for you mate, i can be a nosey sod at times, especially when i come across dogs i don't know, cant promise anything but will do my best to help you out pal.......stuff like this totally pi$$es me right off, so will be glad to help you out

phil


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Im Gobsmacked evil f:censor:g b:censor:s. It really annoys me that anyone can do that. My GSD Bitch wouldnt go to anyone she didnt know and the noise of her barking would alert anyone so I do believe its someone she knows.. And poor puppy I would have loved him and was so glad Emma was having him as I could see his progress through this site and knew he would have a wonderful home.I do hope you get them back.Dont forget to alert your local newspapers as they love stories like this and you will get lots of free publicity.Fingers crossed you get them back safely and the people who did this get what they deserve


----------



## declanjr (Aug 8, 2007)

any news yet mate??


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

well after three hours of banging on doors and waiting for police and having to prove she was mine i have my gsd back:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
it wasent the guy i thought it was but one of his mates 
it took a bit of persuassion but i found out where he lived and went round with one of my neighbours.
called the police and when they eventully arrived i told them the story and they went it to look if she was there
they found her muzzled and tied to a pipe in a small cupboard under the stairs.
unfortunally no sign of the pup and he says he knows nothing about him.
the guy who had her and the guy i thought it was have both been arrested so hopefully i will get her back soon.


i hope they let the guy out soon cos i will be paying him another visit:bash:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

so glad u got ur dog back!!

hope they find the puppy and the :censor: gets what they deserve


is it pos they didnt want the pup and he just wondered off, so some missing posters may be handy


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

thats what i was thinking aswell
just printing off some more posters now
gona plaster the area in them tonight and hope something comes from it


----------



## browner93 (Dec 17, 2007)

muzzled and tryed up in a cupbord f**king a**holes make me angry good luck with finding the pup mate!

Josh


----------



## Reaper941 (Mar 21, 2008)

crafty said:


> well after three hours of banging on doors and waiting for police and having to prove she was mine i have my gsd back:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> it wasent the guy i thought it was but one of his mates
> it took a bit of persuassion but i found out where he lived and went round with one of my neighbours.
> called the police and when they eventully arrived i told them the story and they went it to look if she was there
> ...



I'm glad you got your GSD back, but it's a shame about the pup. Depending on the nature of the pup, after they stole the GSD is it not possible for the pup to have hidden all the time this was happening, then wander out the gate looking for the GSD? 

Good luck..


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

crafty said:


> well after three hours of banging on doors and waiting for police and having to prove she was mine i have my gsd back:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:
> it wasent the guy i thought it was but one of his mates
> it took a bit of persuassion but i found out where he lived and went round with one of my neighbours.
> called the police and when they eventully arrived i told them the story and they went it to look if she was there
> ...


and give the b**t**d a kick in the nuts from me


----------



## Willem (Apr 10, 2008)

Im really glad you have your GSD back, heres hope for the pup aswell!
Hope the w***ers get what thy deserve!!!
Shall keep my fingers crossed for the pup


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

thanks guys really glad i got her back
i just worried about the pup now 
fingers crossed someone will comeup with something soon

its really thanks to emmaj that i found her 
id never have thought it was someone i know 
that was the last thing on my mind


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

So glad you got your GSD back and hope you get the little un back too. Give the b:censor:d a kick from me too


----------



## dopey.rachel (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm so glad that you have got your dog back, it's just a shame that the pup hasn't turned up yet. 
Do you think that they could possibly be hiding it somewhere else or with someone else?


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

Thieving :censor:. Im so glad you got your dog back. Is the pup the wee jack russell cross, he is soooo cute ive got my fingers crossed for him.


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Athravan said:


> Yeah.. it must be someone you know, because they wouldn't know when the dogs were outside, and to know they needed to cut a padlock and bring the right tools means it was planned.
> 
> Is your GSD not the type of dog to bark or bite someone? If she is and she didn't, then maybe she knew them?
> 
> I know mine would go absolutely mental if a stranger tried to take her somewhere.


It will be planned, but that does not neccessarily mean he will know the person who did it. They could have been waiting with a van round the corner knowing he lets the dogs out for a little time every now and then and then just cut the padlock and bung them in the van with a bit of meat as bait.

Really sorry to hear about this.


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

yeah its the jrt cross thats still missing
it is possible its with someone else the guy knows 
but unless he admits it il never know


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

On my previous post i did not know you had already found one of them. Glad you got one back and i just hope you get the pup back now. What breed is it?


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

jrt xstaffie


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Whats a JRT??:lol2:


----------



## bendigo (Jan 28, 2008)

bradhollands999 said:


> Whats a JRT??:lol2:


 jack russell terrier


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh right... not good with dog breeds especially abbrieviations...:lol2:


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

ceratogyrus said:


> to be honest this GSD must be well not much of a GSD if it let someone steel it. i have kept and trained schutzhund in GSDs and believe no one would get near my garden with intent of steeling anything.


 Or stealing anything even?:whistling2:


----------



## mask-of-sanity (Dec 27, 2006)

so glad you got your girl back my fingers are crossed for the pup and that the :censor: that took them gets chained to a pipe also


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

you will have to give me the guys contact details steve may have to pay him a visit myself with a very large guy and see if he remembers where my puppy is then the effing :censor:


im so glad you have found jessie though hun thats one weight off our minds :flrt:


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> you will have to give me the guys contact details steve may have to pay him a visit myself with a very large guy and see if he remembers where my puppy is then the effing :censor:
> 
> 
> im so glad you have found jessie though hun thats one weight off our minds :flrt:


taking one very large man isnt a good idea...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









even 4 midgets could kick his ass... :whip:








good luck getting your pup back : victory:


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

better option i couldd take all 5 of them hey lol


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

Emmaj said:


> better option i couldd take all 5 of them hey lol


i can give you some ideas of what sick n twisted things them 5 guys could do to the dog thief :whistling2:... but this isnt 18+ section.. :bash:


----------



## greenlikegecko (May 18, 2007)

his 'manhood' should be put in this device! and broadcast on the net for all our enjoyment.... cos who doesn't enjoy seeing justice in action! : victory:


----------



## Angelica (Jul 7, 2005)

So glad you got your girl back safe and sound...hope she's not traumatised by the events at all,poor girl.
Fingers crossed the pup turns up also.

Good one Emma for having the brains to think about who it could have been..hope you get your lil pup after all this sadness


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks angelic i hope so too i just think its so sad that people can just walk in and steal something that to them is a dog but to us is a member of our family it sickens me it really does :bash:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Any news on the puppy yet?


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

no news yet im afraid
iv just got back from paying a visit.
and to be honest im almost sure he dosent know anything. 
i will be going round again to keep an eye out and to try and catch him out but its not looking promising


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

In that case I'm wondering if they've taken your bitch, cos that's the dog they came for and left the puppy, who then escaped or escaped while they were taking the bitch.

Fingers crossed that someone's found the pup and you get it back!


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

Did you call the RSPCA steve ?

they wont be open today but think they open from 10 till 4 tomorrow 

i could always call them if you want me to just will sound odd me saying my puppy has been stolen from so and so's back yard :lol2:


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

i rang the rspca yesterday and gona put another call in tomorrow morning when they open


----------



## Emmaj (Dec 3, 2007)

okies cos chances are if someone has taken him in they would wait till tomorrow or later on sat to hand him in 

what have the police done is there now way they can get out of him where the pup is ?


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

Any sign/news of the pup yet ??


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery (Feb 14, 2008)

sorry to hear that, hope the police catch them it happens in london more and more too. thieving scum


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

rotty said:


> Any sign/news of the pup yet ??


no nothing yet no sign at the rspca or the rescue center:bash:


----------



## fuzzielady (May 19, 2008)

Maybe this numpty has been feeding her over a period of time so she would trust him. He probably also cut the padlock earlier so it would be quick and easy. Hope she bit him. Could be why she was muzzled. Glad you got your girl back and fingers crossed the pup is found safe and well. Do you have a local dog warden and or stray pound. If so would be worth giving them a call.

I'd love the twat to try and steal one of my dogs. I have 4 rotties that are soft as putty but step up and work as a pack when needed.


----------



## rotty (Sep 24, 2007)

have you heard anything about the pup yet ?

and what about the tosser that took the gsd ?


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I cant even emapthie the amount of feeling you must have right now, Poor bitch, hope she gets better and wasn't harmed during the insident. Hope you get your pup back and keep trying m8 thats really all you can do. Best of luck dude, jake.


----------



## _jake_ (Jul 3, 2008)

I'm on yahoo answers, i could post something up there if you'd like me too?.


----------



## crafty (Aug 13, 2007)

well the guy who took my gsd is being prosecuted for theft and animal crulety 

sadly theres still no news on the pup yet. 
and as theres no proof he took the pup aswell they cant charge him with it.

thankfully jessie (my gsd) has not had any probs since me getting her back.
she was a bit more timid than her usuall self for a couple of days
but shes now back to her old self

shes been to the vets and had a through check up and all is well

thank you all for the kind words and best wishes
its very much appreciated


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

Sadly it seems a lot of GSDs are going missing as of late, just saturday I was talking to someone saying that theirs had gone missing, it's a real shame because his missing dog is the spitting immage of my Luna.
I've also read about 3-4 others going missing in the last month


----------



## fenwoman (Apr 15, 2008)

What on earth is happening to a breed with a strong guarding instinct who is suspicious of strangers that any stranger can simply open a gate and take them?
Is all the instinct being bred out of them to turn them into docile family pet dogs?
When I bred and kept giant schnauzers, another German guarding breed, but less popular than GSD. Nobody would have been able to steal any of my lot. They would firstly have raised Cain if a stranger came to the gate. Done the same if a known visitor to my home had some and as a last resort, bitten had someone got into the yard or over the gate. Friends and known visitors would have been barked at big time and left in no uncertain terms that unless I was there too, they were not welcome.
This is how GSD used to be when I was a little girl in Germany and luckily, since Giant schnauzers aren't very popular (very expensive), the guarding instinct is still there and they haven't been turned into docile cowardly pets.
My sister used to have one which barked like crazy at callers to their cottage.Barked like mad she did, over her shoulder as she ran away in fear.:bash:
Someone is ruining the breed and I see Rottweilers going the same way as people boast about how docile and friendly their is. They shouldn't be!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

My GSD(originally a herding dog) is no wuss and is very wary of strangers and she will not let any unknown people stroke her but in the house with my say so she is a sweety, but she would guard us with her life. My Rottie boy(pup) is a big softy EXACTLY how I want him as in this day and age people are very quick to tar all large breeds with the same brush.(he will naturally guard as he becomes older). I do know that if some one tried to break in all hell would let loose as all 12 chased them off the premises. Sadly people will resort to drugging large dogs to steal them to order for guarding foreign shores.


----------



## ninjaboy6r (Jul 24, 2007)

oh no sorry to hear that i really hope ya get them back.


----------



## Jamesrm (Jul 30, 2008)

wah is a gsd ?


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

Jamesrm said:


> wah is a gsd ?


GSD = German Shepherd Dog. Some people know them as Alsations but they are one and the same thing.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Dog Theft has been rife for years now. We had it happen to us when our GSD bitch was stolen. And yes she was very gentle but she had spent the first 3 years of her life having the sh*t kicked out of her before we rescued her.

We did find the guy who stole her and within 18 hours he was in intensive care (I swear, his head was swollen and black and blue) and Molly was back home taking up the sofa. I'd only gone for a pee and in that time she had gone, 6 foot fence, gate wide open at side of house.

Now a days. Well. One barks, then the other 10 will get you! Then I turn up behind you with something hard and bash you on the head and let them finish you off. They can clear a whole sheep in an hour lol


----------



## evilchild (Jul 3, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> My GSD(originally a herding dog) is no wuss and is very wary of strangers and she will not let any unknown people stroke her but in the house with my say so she is a sweety, but she would guard us with her life. My Rottie boy(pup) is a big softy EXACTLY how I want him as in this day and age people are very quick to tar all large breeds with the same brush.(he will naturally guard as he becomes older). I do know that if some one tried to break in all hell would let loose as all 12 chased them off the premises. Sadly people will resort to drugging large dogs to steal them to order for guarding foreign shores.


i think you might be right, there it was a pre planned thing, drugging a big dog has to be the only way.

hope you find the pup, but with no chip it will make that bit harder. good luck.

P.S baseball bat, knee cap and a blow torch! sorted:devil:


----------



## Twiisted (Mar 15, 2008)

Thats awful  ... Can only imagine the emotions ur going through right now.

I hope you find them... F:censor:king hate people that steal dogs. They dont seem to realise that for alot of people animals are part of the family.. Its like stealing a child.

:devil:


----------

